# Home Powder Coating?



## commandercup (Apr 23, 2008)

What are the best things to buy or the best kit to get to start powder coating at home? I'll be getting a good load of money soon and would like to invest in a good powder coating kit.

Also... include a compressor

Finally, is there really any reason why you cant cook the painted stuff in an oven that prepares food? Cant you juts clean it out?

Edit:

meant to put this in "General Nonsense" but I guess it works here since I plan on painting cases


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2008)

you dont want to cook it in the same oven IIRC. that is the main reason most dont do it at home, unless you can get a range to run in the garage or something!

Also im pretty sure the fumes in the house would not be good for ya!


----------



## commandercup (Apr 23, 2008)

can you grill the parts? that would be something I could get for really cheap or free...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2008)

not sure...Powdercoating is like baking a cake...needs a steady temp for a certain lenght of time.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 23, 2008)

hmm... I wonder how much old ovens go for... the new ones are all like ~500-2000... it would definately not be cost effective to buy one of those...

$100-200 would probably work out since the kits for powder coating are like 100-200


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2008)

try a used appliance store...or possibly ask a local appliance store if they pick up the olds....if so thy may let you pick through them to get a free one...may not be pretty or in need of degreasing , but free is still free!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you do it on a grill, you won't get even heating and you'll get carbon marks all over it from the smoke.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> try a used appliance store...or possibly ask a local appliance store if they pick up the olds....if so thy may let you pick through them to get a free one...may not be pretty or in need of degreasing , but free is still free!



thats a great idea... old thrown away ovenes that people get recycled... 

well also, is the powder toxic? because I definately wont have access to a painting room... and thus would either have to do it outside if its toxic or inside in my basement if its not


----------



## intel igent (Apr 23, 2008)

eastwood company sells powder coating kits and all youd need would be a second oven


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2008)

commandercup said:


> thats a great idea... old thrown away ovenes that people get recycled...
> 
> well also, is the powder toxic? because I definately wont have access to a painting room... and thus would either have to do it outside if its toxic or inside in my basement if its not



I dont think the powder is poisonous, although I dont recommend stirring any into your coffee. As its heating tho, yes its toxic!


----------



## commandercup (Apr 23, 2008)

how would I deal with the toxic gases in the oven then? bake it outside? in the garage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

i used to do powder coating. what do you need to know?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2008)

yes sir that would be the best idea...

Issues to look at outside or in the garage:

220 plug needed to run an electric range

Gas line and 110 plug to run a gas range!

Could switch the range to propane to with an oriface kit!


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is a Home Powdercoating Kit for $139.00.







Tutorial. Link <=-


Some general Information about this product:

Comes with 10 Colors/1.5oz Packets
$9.00 Per if you buy Buy 5 or more, it gets Cheaper.

1.5 oz. Powder Packet will yield approximately 7 sq. ft. of coverage.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been looking at the eastwood hobby kits which seem quite nice, they have a nice $229 one that includes a compressor

I think I heard in their ad video that the powder they use is non toxic


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 24, 2008)

I was unaware that any powdercoat was toxic. News to me. Wiki <=-

I see the kit your talking about. Eastwood HotCoat.

Looks like a decent kit.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

#4 on that wiki says it produces "LESS" "hazardous waste"

Isnt hazardous waste toxic?

Agreed it says no VOC's, but there are other things that are hazardous in the powdercoating process.


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2008)

Powdercoat depending on the mixture is deffinitely toxic.  All that's requred is a face mask to apply it though.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 24, 2008)

Summit sells damn near the same kit as listed above: http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=SUM%2D01%2D06100&N=700+115&autoview=sku


immediately notice the warning attached to it as well: 





> This product should not be used in your household oven. It is redcommended that a dedicated oven for powdercoating be used. 1.5 oz. of powdercoating media will cover approximately 7 square feet, sold separately.


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL. "This product should not be used in your household oven." 
Kinda a no brain-er there. Look hun there's powder coat on my cake 

I'd recommend a secondhand appliance store for a old conventional electric element oven.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 24, 2008)

if they are toxic when they cure, where can I bake them safely!? 0_0

moving an oven with an extension cord to the back yard doesn't seem fun...


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 24, 2008)

The powder used is just a thermoplastic...in the fine powder form it comes in - it can clog your lungs, so a mask is necessary.    When heated the gasses released are toxic...but after it cools there are no longer any issues with toxicity.


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 24, 2008)

In a well ventilated area I guess. Yea I see what you mean I think thats probably why allot of people decide against it. The Garage + a Blower Fan . .or your shop?

I wonder is there is a way to hook up an exhaust hose to an oven?


----------



## commandercup (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sure you could setup an exhaust hose, but a standard kitchen oven isn't airtight...?


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine has vents on top. I don't think they are sealed, but I don't think it really needs to be for this application.


----------

